# Forum Home Renovation Pergolas, Gazebos, Strombellas & Rotundas  Timber Recommendation

## DaveM

My house is 35 years old and it has some pergolas attached which were made using Oregon 195mm * 45mm beams. While I have kept them painted, they are now suffering from rot and need to be replaced. What would be a suitable timber to reconstruct these pergolas with?

----------


## Pulse

treated pine H3, you can get pre primed stuff that is flat and easier to paint. The unpainted stuff has reeded finish.

----------


## METRIX

> treated pine H3, you can get pre primed stuff that is flat and easier to paint. The unpainted stuff has reeded finish.

  Plenty of H3 solid non primed in smooth finish nowadays, the primed stuff is finger jointed, it does not last when exposed to rain, the fingers start to split after a few years, undercover it's fine.

----------


## DaveM

Thanks very much for your responses.

----------


## phild01

Dave, please change your profile location, state level minimum. It helps with member advice.

----------

